# Juwel Rio 125, T5 Lights - Alternative Tubes?



## Lee Sweeting (27 Jul 2013)

Hi, i'm going to be running a Juwel Rio 125 with the standard T5 tubes. However i'm not to keen on the colour they give off, It doesn't look very natural, the colour seems to be too white. I was wondering if anyone could suggest an alternative set of tubes? They would need to fit the standard Rio starter and hood. I know Arcadia are supposed to be good but i'm not to sure which ones are best for planted tanks? Any suggestions would be appreciated.  

Thanks,

Lee.


----------



## ceg4048 (28 Jul 2013)

Any bulb that fits your Juwel Rio 125 rig is best for planted tanks. Have you checked the sticky at the top of this Lighting section? That thread has photos in the opening post and gives you an idea of what the colors of different bulb specifications look like. No one can tell you what colors you will like, in the same way that no one can tell you what flavor ice cream you will like.

Cheers,


----------



## Lee Sweeting (28 Jul 2013)

Thanks Ceg! I've managed to find a very helpful thread (Cheap HO T5 fluorescent tubes - Update with photos). I have a good idea of what i'm after now.


----------

